# Paph roth Can Club



## ehanes7612 (Mar 3, 2018)

anyone have the specs on this cultivar ..and perhaps the judged flower picture? AOS orchids plus doesn't have it on record


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 3, 2018)

I've seen it in really life - its a fabulous flower. Yellowish base. Here are 2 photos on an 'ungroomed' plant.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 3, 2018)

GM/JOGA - cant find the specs or award photo


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 4, 2018)

do you remember the dimensions?


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 4, 2018)

No. I have a photo with my iphone 7 against it but that wont help much.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 5, 2018)

thanks


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 5, 2018)

from my 'source' - The Roth Canadian club was awarded with 32cm ns and 6.0 DS. But when we were there it had 7.6 DS.


----------



## emydura (Mar 8, 2018)

This photo suggests it may be closer to 7.6 than 6.0 cm.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 9, 2018)

where have you been? Thanks for the photo


----------



## Justin (Mar 10, 2018)

Pictures also here. 

I read on fhe forum it has reached 38 cm.

I own a division but it hasn't flowered yet.

http://slipperorchids.info/paphspecies/index.html#polyantha


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 10, 2018)

Justin said:


> I own a division but it hasn't flowered yet.
> 
> http://slipperorchids.info/paphspecies/index.html#polyantha



lucky man!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 10, 2018)

Was it originally grown at Tokyo Orchid Nursery?


----------



## Justin (Mar 11, 2018)

ehanes7612 said:


> Was it originally grown at Tokyo Orchid Nursery?



Yes, first generation MM x Val.


----------



## emydura (Mar 11, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> where have you been? Thanks for the photo



Had some time off. 



Justin said:


> Pictures also here.
> 
> I read on fhe forum it has reached 38 cm.
> 
> ...



WOW, 38 cm. That is almost as big as Tarantula. Where exactly did you read that? You are lucky to have a division. How big is it? Close to flowering? Did you get it off Lien? I look forward to one day flowering some seedlings of CC x GW. The way they are growing that will be a long time in the future.



Ozpaph said:


> from my 'source' - The Roth Canadian club was awarded with 32cm ns and 6.0 DS. But when we were there it had 7.6 DS.



What do you mean by 'it had 7.6 DS'? You measured it or they had the dimensions written down somewhere?

Based on the photos, I estimated the dorsal width to be 6.2 cm (based on the assumption that the flower width was 32 cm). If the flower width was 38 cm then that would increase to 7.4 cm.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 13, 2018)

i assume it was measured. Not necessarily from the photos posted.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


>



One of the few roth photos I've seen that would sell me on growing them.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 15, 2018)

Eric,
Agreed- it is a stunning clone,
David


----------

